# Switching food to what?



## Pepper311 (Sep 11, 2011)

I have been reading a lot on dog food. I have fed nutro, hills, IMS, and Canidae. 

I am now back to nutro large breed puppy. I am now reading that too much protein is not always good. So I was thinking of going back to Canidae all life stage food. I liked it dogs seemed to like it. I think I could do better. I read some crazy reviews on Canidae. I have been looking into Taste Of The Wild food. A store near me sells it. From what I have read it looks good and will not break the bank. I have 3 dogs. 

Any other suggestions on good food.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Don't feed TOTW to your 6 month old, it's got too much calcium for a growing Shepherd.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

This IS a really annoying, frustrating issue, isn't it??!!

I have the pup on Innova Large Breed Puppy, but he gets constipated if I don't mix in pumpkin daily. If I do that, he has great poops. 

I JUST found TODAY a great little pet shop that has Candidae. I need to research more about switching to that. Many others have said TOTW is not appropriate for a younger pup, so I won't go that route for now. The clerk of the awesome little store, said it would be "fine." I don't think so. I trust the opinions Ive received here on that. I mentioned calcium levels and she had a deer in the headlights look and again said it would be "fine." Ugh. BUT their prices were really good, they had antlers and other holistic treats.. so I'll be spending some money there. Just not on TOTW just yet. Might entertain it for my adults, though. She gave me a *bunch* of samples.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Depends on which Canidae formula you are considering.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

I wouldn't feed Nutro to a starving dog on the streets. Google "Nutro Reviews" and you'll see it's made a LOT of animals sick, during recalled (which happens a lot with Nutro) AND non-recalled times. The amount of liver/kidney damage/failure cases after animals ate Nutro is scary. My own dog nearly died from eating it when it wasn't recalled. Never again!

If you're ok feeding Nutro, then save some money and go for Sportmix. $25 for 50lb at Tractor Supply! Better company, better ingredients and never been recalled.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

BlackGSD said:


> Depends on which Canidae formula you are considering.


Which one would you recommend?


----------



## Pepper311 (Sep 11, 2011)

I am going to go with the Canidae chicken and rice. It has 26% protien and 1.2% calcium.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

chelle said:


> Which one would you recommend?


I fed Siren the ALS for the first year I had her. Actually, I fed it to all 3 of my dogs. My seniors did well on it too. (It was the "original" ALS. Not the grain free, they didn't even have the grain free Canidae at the time.)


----------



## Pepper311 (Sep 11, 2011)

I am switching to tase of the wild high sierra mountains. After lost of research it seems like the best for the price a 30lb bag $45. 25% protein 1.5% Cal I think this will be good for all my dogs. 

I Will switch them over very slowly but I think grain free is the way to go. Also better quality protein I think is key.


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

Pepper311 said:


> I am switching to tase of the wild high sierra mountains. After lost of research it seems like the best for the price a 30lb bag $45. 25% protein 1.5% Cal I think this will be good for all my dogs.
> 
> I Will switch them over very slowly but I think grain free is the way to go. Also better quality protein I think is key.


Canidae ALS is that much money for 44lbs and it has more meat protein. TOTW has a lot of pea and potato protein.

I would go with Canidae if those are your choices. The kibble size is much better also.


----------



## Pepper311 (Sep 11, 2011)

sable123 said:


> Canidae ALS is that much money for 44lbs and it has more meat protein. TOTW has a lot of pea and potato protein.
> 
> I would go with Canidae if those are your choices. The kibble size is much better also.


I am going grain free. I was feeding the chicken Canidae and my pup did not do that great on it. Canidae has more fillers the TOTW. I think grain free will be better.


----------

